

Ask HN: I've got 6-7 hours of uninterruptible time. What should I do? - source99

just curious what other people would do?<p>I&#x27;ve got a long flight ahead of me.
======
sago
Take an open source git repo you've made, or open source a project you've got
somewhere on your hard-drive and a) polish it (absolutely without adding new
features), and b) document it. Both will teach you new skills and stretch you
as a developer in ways that might surprise you. They'll also help make the
ecosystem better for others, whether you have 2 or 2 thousand watchers.

~~~
source99
Wow. Great suggestion. Thanks.

------
jgrahamc
Sleep. Look out of the window. Read. Forget you own a computer.

~~~
georgerobinson
I had a fear of flying (still do, but I can manage it better) and sleeping
would have been the best thing to get through the flight. However, I could
never do it. Therefore, I would do everything possible to distract myself from
the fact that I was in a plane for the next 7-12 hours. In fact, I recall
reading the entire Akka documentation from start to end on a red-eye flight
from Washington to London. It was very dry, but it kept my mind off it.

The crazy thing is I loved flying when I was a kid. How nice it is to be
ignorant

~~~
meowface
Interestingly, I'm the opposite. I was terrified of flying as a kid due to an
irrational fear that it might fall out of the sky, and I would refuse to ever
get on a plane. As I grew older, I eventually realized the odds of the plane
crashing are quite low, and the fear pretty much dissipated.

------
baccheion
I'll say stay away from devices as well, but I mainly mean staying away from
social networks, news sites, and anything else that's idle browsing/talking.
Also, stay away from work. Too much work, work, working all the time. Come up
with new ideas, write blog style posts amount different subjects, look out the
window and think, think about where your life is and where it could be, read
some good books, etc.

------
andersthue
Building a startup (actually others are doing the building, I'm doing
everything else :) I would bring one or two books (Traction, Lean Startup,
Smartcuts, etc.) and my iPad.

I would use some time reading and some time writing either ideas/notes or blog
posts.

------
vishalzone2002
sleep. try to stay away from devices, see if you can even do this.. :) -
meditate take a pen and paper, write down random ideas plan your day/week
ignite a conversation with someone sitting next to you.

------
rhgraysonii
I tend to take time like this to simply write. Be it reflecting on the last 6
months of my life, or some sort of short fiction. Sometimes its good to forget
about coding and look at the bigger picture.

------
melling
Start a $10 billion business like this guy did on a bus trip:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27579790](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27579790)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Read a book.

------
jason_slack
I like to a book on a completely new subject and read it on flights.

------
general_failure
Just day dream. Imagine your future

------
arisAlexis
obvious question: do you have a laptop?

~~~
source99
Yes.

